# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Κανεις πια δεν έχει πάει σε τσεκποιντ;;;;

## Nefeli28

Όσες φορές έγραψα και ρώτησα....τίποτα.
Έχει κανεις εμπειρία από το Athens checkpoint στου Ψυρρη σχετικά με την εξέταση για τον hiv? 
Επειδή βασανίζομαι πολύ καιρό τώρα, αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία ας την μοιραστεί....

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Όσες φορές έγραψα και ρώτησα....τίποτα.
> Έχει κανεις εμπειρία από το Athens checkpoint στου Ψυρρη σχετικά με την εξέταση για τον hiv? 
> Επειδή βασανίζομαι πολύ καιρό τώρα, αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία ας την μοιραστεί....


εχω παει εγω πριν 2 με τρια χρονια γιατι ειχα ολοκληρωμενη σχεση(πολλες φορες μαλιστα) με μια κοπελα που οι γονεις της ειχαν ηπατιτιδα(μπορει να ειχε και η ιδια γιατι ηταν κιτρινη) εκανα και για aids δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα μου τρυπησαν το δαχτυλο με μια βελονα και το εβαλαν το αιμα σε μια συσκευη και αναλογως τους χρωματος που θα βγαζε θα δειχνε aids εκανα και για ηπατιτιδα νομιζω

----------


## Nefeli28

> εχω παει εγω πριν 2 με τρια χρονια γιατι ειχα ολοκληρωμενη σχεση(πολλες φορες μαλιστα) με μια κοπελα που οι γονεις της ειχαν ηπατιτιδα(μπορει να ειχε και η ιδια γιατι ηταν κιτρινη) εκανα και για aids δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα μου τρυπησαν το δαχτυλο με μια βελονα και το εβαλαν το αιμα σε μια συσκευη και αναλογως τους χρωματος που θα βγαζε θα δειχνε aids εκανα και για ηπατιτιδα νομιζω


Θεωρείς πως ήταν ασφαλές το τεστ εκει;
Φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα τίποτα από τη βελόνα και το τρύπημα....

----------


## Sonia

Βρε Νεφέλη, επανέρχεσαι συνεχώς σε αυτό το θέμα. Αφού σου έχει γίνει εμμονή, όσο λογικά επιχειρήματα και να σου φέρουν, ότι και να σου πουν κάποιοι που πήγαν, σε λίγο πάλι τα ίδια θα σκέφτεσαι. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι αυτές οι ιδεοληψίες έχουν αιτία σε άλλα πράγματα κι όσο δεν βάζεις σε σειρά αυτά τα πράγματα, τόσο θα διαιωνίζονται. Μόλις καλυτερεύσουν οι συνθήκες της καθημερινότητάς σου ας πούμε κι αρχίσεις και έχεις όμορφα πράγματα να κάνεις και θετικές σκέψεις, τόσο λιγότερο χώρο θα έχουν αυτές οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και εμμονές στο μυαλό σου και στην μέρα σου. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις κι εσύ για να αλλάξει η ζωή σου προς το καλύτερο όμως.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Βρε Νεφέλη, επανέρχεσαι συνεχώς σε αυτό το θέμα. Αφού σου έχει γίνει εμμονή, όσο λογικά επιχειρήματα και να σου φέρουν, ότι και να σου πουν κάποιοι που πήγαν, σε λίγο πάλι τα ίδια θα σκέφτεσαι. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι αυτές οι ιδεοληψίες έχουν αιτία σε άλλα πράγματα κι όσο δεν βάζεις σε σειρά αυτά τα πράγματα, τόσο θα διαιωνίζονται. Μόλις καλυτερεύσουν οι συνθήκες της καθημερινότητάς σου ας πούμε κι αρχίσεις και έχεις όμορφα πράγματα να κάνεις και θετικές σκέψεις, τόσο λιγότερο χώρο θα έχουν αυτές οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και εμμονές στο μυαλό σου και στην μέρα σου. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις κι εσύ για να αλλάξει η ζωή σου προς το καλύτερο όμως.


Προσπαθώ Σονια μου πολύ. Να σκέφτομαι θετικά, να κάνω πράγματα ππυ μου αρέσουν και να αποβάλλω αυτά που μου δυσκολεύουν την καθημερινότητα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω και καλες μέρες και νιώθω σαν πριν από όλα αυτά. 
Αλλά κάποιες φορές ξανάρχονται οι εμμονικες σκέψεις και ο φόβος.

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Θεωρείς πως ήταν ασφαλές το τεστ εκει;
> Φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα τίποτα από τη βελόνα και το τρύπημα....


οχι δεν κολλησες κατι μου την ανοιξαν τη βελονα εκεινη τη στιγμη ηταν σφραγισμενη και επιπλεον ξαναεκανα εξετασεις για ολα τα σεξουλικα νοσηματα πριν τρεις μηνες με τη παραδοσιακη μεθοδο δηλαδη με τη ληψη αιματος και δε ειχα απολυτως τιποτα οπως και ενα χτρονο πριν ειχα κανει παλι δεν ειχα τιποτα.κακως φοβασαι τοσο πολυ

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Κοριτσι εχω παει εγω 
Ως γνωστη αρρωστοφοβικη 
Πηγα και εκει
Το κλιμα ειναι μια χαρα 
Οι ανθρωποι εξυπηρετικοι 
Ολα ειναι ανωνυμα και παιρνεις γρηγορα το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Nefeli28

> Κοριτσι εχω παει εγω 
> Ως γνωστη αρρωστοφοβικη 
> Πηγα και εκει
> Το κλιμα ειναι μια χαρα 
> Οι ανθρωποι εξυπηρετικοι 
> Ολα ειναι ανωνυμα και παιρνεις γρηγορα το αποτελεσμα


Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Όλοι ήταν εξυπηρετικοί και το κλίμα πολύ καλό κ να σου μιλησουν αρκετή ώρα κι όλα αυτά. Από τον πολύ φόβο μου εκείνη την ώρα είδα ότι απλά έβγαλε από καπου το πραγματακι που θα μου τρυπούσε το δάχτυλο αλλά δεν ήταν σφραγισμένο. Ήταν πιθανόν σε κάποιο κουτί σε συρτάρι δεν ξέρω....
Κι από τότε μου κόλλησε η ιδέα μήπως δεν ήταν αποστειρωμένο μιας χρήσης κλπ και κόλλησα hiv στο τσεκποιντ.....
Έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου πια απ αυτή την ιστορια. Είμαι με χούφτες ψυχοφάρμακα.....
Ας με βοηθήσει ειλικρινά οποιος μπορεί με την απάντηση του...σας ευχαριστώ όλους που γράφετε...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Όλοι ήταν εξυπηρετικοί και το κλίμα πολύ καλό κ να σου μιλησουν αρκετή ώρα κι όλα αυτά. Από τον πολύ φόβο μου εκείνη την ώρα είδα ότι απλά έβγαλε από καπου το πραγματακι που θα μου τρυπούσε το δάχτυλο αλλά δεν ήταν σφραγισμένο. Ήταν πιθανόν σε κάποιο κουτί σε συρτάρι δεν ξέρω....
> Κι από τότε μου κόλλησε η ιδέα μήπως δεν ήταν αποστειρωμένο μιας χρήσης κλπ και κόλλησα hiv στο τσεκποιντ.....
> Έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου πια απ αυτή την ιστορια. Είμαι με χούφτες ψυχοφάρμακα.....
> Ας με βοηθήσει ειλικρινά οποιος μπορεί με την απάντηση του...σας ευχαριστώ όλους που γράφετε...


Έχω πάει πριν 2 η 3 χρόνια, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς,ως εθελόντρια για μια μέρα στο check point της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κάτι να μην ήταν σφραγισμένο η αποστειρωμενο.. Στο λέω με σιγουριά αυτό, δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς. 
Νεφέλη μου ξέρεις όμως και εσύ ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό.. Εξάλλου άμα είχες κάτι τόσο καιρό και εφόσον έχεις κάνει και την εξέταση δεν θα είχες συμπτώματα;; θα υπήρχε διάγνωση μετά την εξέταση.. 
Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά πρέπει να βγάλεις το μυαλό σου από αυτήν την κατάσταση, όσο το ανακυκλώνεις τόσο χειρότερα γίνεται.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

πήγε ο κολλητός μου ο οποιο ειχε σχέση με οροθετικο.εννοειται ότι όλα ήταν μιας χρήσης και έμεινε πολύ ικανοποιημένος

----------


## Nefeli28

> Έχω πάει πριν 2 η 3 χρόνια, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς,ως εθελόντρια για μια μέρα στο check point της Θεσσαλονίκης.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κάτι να μην ήταν σφραγισμένο η αποστειρωμενο.. Στο λέω με σιγουριά αυτό, δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς. 
> Νεφέλη μου ξέρεις όμως και εσύ ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό.. Εξάλλου άμα είχες κάτι τόσο καιρό και εφόσον έχεις κάνει και την εξέταση δεν θα είχες συμπτώματα;; θα υπήρχε διάγνωση μετά την εξέταση.. 
> Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά πρέπει να βγάλεις το μυαλό σου από αυτήν την κατάσταση, όσο το ανακυκλώνεις τόσο χειρότερα γίνεται.


Εθελόντρια ε; Και προφανώς είδες την διαδικασία. 
Άρα αυτό με το οποίο με τρυπησαν ήταν μιας χρήσης; Γιατί δεν βγήκε από κάποιο σακουλάκι. 
Έχεις δίκιο ότι ανακυκλώνοντας το δρν με βοηθάει. Δρν ξέρω πως να το κάνω να σταματήσει....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Εθελόντρια ε; Και προφανώς είδες την διαδικασία. 
> Άρα αυτό με το οποίο με τρυπησαν ήταν μιας χρήσης; Γιατί δεν βγήκε από κάποιο σακουλάκι. 
> Έχεις δίκιο ότι ανακυκλώνοντας το δρν με βοηθάει. Δρν ξέρω πως να το κάνω να σταματήσει....


Ναι είδα την διαδικασία, δεν την θυμάμαι βέβαια γιατί έχουν περάσει χρόνια, αλλά άμα δεν βγήκε από κάποιο σακουλάκι σφραγισμένο τότε ναι ήταν σίγουρα μια χρήσης..

Μην αφήνεις το μυαλό σου να σκέφτεται τόσο πολύ και να ανακυκλώνει τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Κράτησε το απασχολημένο.
Όσο λιγότερο χρόνο έχεις να τα σκεφτείς τόσο καλύτερα είναι.. Παράλληλα βεβεια θέλει και ψυχοθεραπεία για να μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι όλο αυτό.
Βρες ένα χόμπι, κάτι που σου αρέσει πολύ και ασχολήσου με αυτό, μην αφήνεις μεγάλα κενά μέσα στην ημέρα γιατί αλλιώς πως να μην το σκεφτείς;
Εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που αναλύω τα πάντα πάρα πολύ άμα είχα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο σίγουρα θα ήμουν χειρότερα από ότι τώρα που δουλεύω, βγαίνω, γυμναστήριο, βλέπω ταινίες, ακούω μουσική.. Οτιδήποτε για να μην σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ..
Στον ψυχολόγο πας ακόμη;;;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι είδα την διαδικασία, δεν την θυμάμαι βέβαια γιατί έχουν περάσει χρόνια, αλλά άμα δεν βγήκε από κάποιο σακουλάκι σφραγισμένο τότε ναι ήταν σίγουρα μια χρήσης..
> 
> Μην αφήνεις το μυαλό σου να σκέφτεται τόσο πολύ και να ανακυκλώνει τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
> Κράτησε το απασχολημένο.
> Όσο λιγότερο χρόνο έχεις να τα σκεφτείς τόσο καλύτερα είναι.. Παράλληλα βεβεια θέλει και ψυχοθεραπεία για να μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι όλο αυτό.
> Βρες ένα χόμπι, κάτι που σου αρέσει πολύ και ασχολήσου με αυτό, μην αφήνεις μεγάλα κενά μέσα στην ημέρα γιατί αλλιώς πως να μην το σκεφτείς;
> Εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που αναλύω τα πάντα πάρα πολύ άμα είχα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο σίγουρα θα ήμουν χειρότερα από ότι τώρα που δουλεύω, βγαίνω, γυμναστήριο, βλέπω ταινίες, ακούω μουσική.. Οτιδήποτε για να μην σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ..
> Στον ψυχολόγο πας ακόμη;;;


Δεν πάω στον ψυχολογο, σταμάτησα γιατί δεν με βοηθούσε. Τώρα είμαι σε αναζήτηση καινουριου. Αισθάνθηκα ότι χρειαζόμουν κι ένα διάλειμμα από την ψυχοθεραπεία, κουραστηκα, πάνε 5 χρόνια που κάνω....Με βλέπει μια φορά το μηνα ψυχοατρος. Προσανατολίζομαι στο να βρω ψυχίατρο ψυχοθεραπευτή κι όχι ψυχολογο.
Σε δυο πήγα και δεν με βοήθησαν στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Έκανα κάποια πρόοδο γενικά σε άλλα θέματα, όμως στο κατεξοχήν πρόβλημα μου που είναι ο φόβος του hiv δρν έγινε τίποτα. Δυστυχώς.
Βασανίζομαι παρα πολύ....
Και στενοχωριέμαι γιατί έχω οικογένεια και παιδιά και δεν μπορώ να είμαι όπως θα ήθελα καλά....

----------


## Nefeli28

Υπάρχει έστω και μια πιθανότητα να κόλλησα κάτι από το τσεκποιντ η είμαι υπερβολική; Εσείς θα το σκεφτόσασταν αν είχατε πάει;
Πρέπει να ξαναπάω για εξετάσεις;;
Πείτε μου θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Υπάρχει έστω και μια πιθανότητα να κόλλησα κάτι από το τσεκποιντ η είμαι υπερβολική; Εσείς θα το σκεφτόσασταν αν είχατε πάει;
> Πρέπει να ξαναπάω για εξετάσεις;;
> Πείτε μου θα τρελαθώ...


Νεφέλη πόσο καιρό έχει που έκανες την εξέταση;;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη πόσο καιρό έχει που έκανες την εξέταση;;


Τον Ιούνιο την εκανα

----------


## Macgyver

Ουτε εχω ξανακοσει την εκφραση ' check point '..........................................

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ουτε εχω ξανακοσει την εκφραση ' check point '..........................................


Ένα κέντρο στο οποίο εξετάζεσαι για hiv και ηπατίτιδα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Ένα κέντρο στο οποίο εξετάζεσαι για hiv και ηπατίτιδα...



Μαλιστα , το μαθαμε κι αυτο .......

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τον Ιούνιο την εκανα


Και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αρνητικά, δεν έχεις τίποτα.

Έχουν περάσει 5 μήνες από την εξέταση. Λες τοσο καιρό να μην είχε κάποιο σύμπτωμα τόσους μήνες; έχεις διαβάσει φαντάζομαι τα συμπτώματα του hiv είναι πολλά και δεν θα μπορούσες να μην δεν τα παρατηρήσεις.. Έχεις κάποιο από αυτά τα συμπτώματα;;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αρνητικά, δεν έχεις τίποτα.
> 
> Έχουν περάσει 5 μήνες από την εξέταση. Λες τοσο καιρό να μην είχε κάποιο σύμπτωμα τόσους μήνες; έχεις διαβάσει φαντάζομαι τα συμπτώματα του hiv είναι πολλά και δεν θα μπορούσες να μην δεν τα παρατηρήσεις.. Έχεις κάποιο από αυτά τα συμπτώματα;;


Εντάξει έχω αρρωστήσει με ίωση, πονόλαιμο, βήχε και δέκατα. Δουλεύω σε σχολείο όπου εκτίθεμαι σε πολλά μικρόβια. 
Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν συμπτώματα hiv....

----------


## Nefeli28

Τι να κάνω; Να πάω ξανά εκει στο τσεκποιντ και να τους ρωτήσω; Αν όλα είναι αποστειρωμένα, να τους μιλήσω για τη φοβία μου; Να ξανακάνω την εξέταση να δω πως γίνεται; Να πάω αλλού να εξεταστω; 
Να μην κάνω τίποτα από αυτά; 
Δεν ξέρω, έχω τρελαθεί πια. Το μυαλό μου με βασανίζει τόσο πολύ.....
Πείτε μου την γνώμη σας, σας παρακαλώ...

----------


## Sonia

Μια απλή ίωση έχεις Νεφέλη, δεν είναι λύση κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να πηγαίνεις για εξετάσεις!
Δες το με κάποιον ψυχίατρο που κάνει και ψυχοθεραπεία όπως λες, δεν ξέρω. 
Το θέμα σου είναι το ψυχολογικό και τι γίνεται στο μυαλό σου, τι να σου κάνουν και οι λοιμωξιολόγοι και οι παθολόγοι και οι αιματολόγοι;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μια απλή ίωση έχεις Νεφέλη, δεν είναι λύση κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να πηγαίνεις για εξετάσεις!
> Δες το με κάποιον ψυχίατρο που κάνει και ψυχοθεραπεία όπως λες, δεν ξέρω. 
> Το θέμα σου είναι το ψυχολογικό και τι γίνεται στο μυαλό σου, τι να σου κάνουν και οι λοιμωξιολόγοι και οι παθολόγοι και οι αιματολόγοι;


Αχ Σονια μου, αυτό το σκατομυαλο που έχει κολλήσει τόσο πολύ σε αυτό το πράγμα και ο,τι προσπάθεια και να κάνω όλο εκει γυρνάει....
Πρέπει να δω ψυχίατρο ψυχοθεραπευτή μαλλον

----------


## Arou

Έχω πάει εγώ και οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι οι καλύτερες ! Πολλοί καλοί εξυπηρετικοί ! Δεν παίζει να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι ! Όλα είναι αποστειρωμένα και τα ανοίγουν μπροστά στα μάτια σόυ

----------


## Nefeli28

> Έχω πάει εγώ και οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι οι καλύτερες ! Πολλοί καλοί εξυπηρετικοί ! Δεν παίζει να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι ! Όλα είναι αποστειρωμένα και τα ανοίγουν μπροστά στα μάτια σόυ


Αυτό που με τρύπησε (ένα κίτρινο πραγματάκι) δεν ήταν σε κάποιο σακουλάκι κλεισμένο. Νομίζω το έβγαλε από το συρτάρι. 
Ήταν οκ ρε παιδιά;
Χάνω τη ζωή μου από αυτό το πράγμα. Έχω σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας γιατί νομίζω ότι κόλλησα εκει......

----------


## Nefeli28

Μπορώ να καθησυχαστώ ότι δεν έχω τίποτα έχοντας πάει στο τσεκποιντ;;;;

----------


## Sonia

Νεφάλη, ειλικρινά καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο για εσένα να αποβάλεις αυτές τις έμμονες ιδέες. Ωστόσο όσο το ανακυκλώνεις το θέμα, ότι και να σου πούμε, δεν νομίζω ότι σε βοηθάει. Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να βρεις κάποια ασχολία να στρέφεις την σκέψη σου αλλού. Καλύτερα ας πούμε να μπεις στο chess com να παίζεις live καμια παρτίδα σκάκι παρά να μπαίνεις εδώ να μας ρωτάς.

----------


## lloullou00

Λοιπόν Νεφέλη νομίζω για να ηρεμήσεις πήγαινε μια βόλτα κάποια στιγμή από κει κ μπες μέσα κ μίλα τους. Ζήτα συγνώμη, πεστους πως έχει να κάνει με δική σου φοβία, δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτούς.. Ότι κόλλησε το μυαλό σου λόγω διαταραχής κ δε μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις. Πεστους ότι υποφέρεις κ ρώτα τους ξανά. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα σου δειξουν τι κάνουν. Επειδή έχω βρεθεί στα ίδια στάδια, κάποτε θυμάμαι ρώτησα έναν μικροβιολογο για τις σύριγγες και με πήρε από το χέρι κ μου λέει λοιπόν για να μην αγχώνεσαι, από δω τις βγάζουμε κλπ. και μου έδειξε ο άνθρωπος την διαδικασία που ακολουθείται κάθε φορά.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Λοιπόν Νεφέλη νομίζω για να ηρεμήσεις πήγαινε μια βόλτα κάποια στιγμή από κει κ μπες μέσα κ μίλα τους. Ζήτα συγνώμη, πεστους πως έχει να κάνει με δική σου φοβία, δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτούς.. Ότι κόλλησε το μυαλό σου λόγω διαταραχής κ δε μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις. Πεστους ότι υποφέρεις κ ρώτα τους ξανά. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα σου δειξουν τι κάνουν. Επειδή έχω βρεθεί στα ίδια στάδια, κάποτε θυμάμαι ρώτησα έναν μικροβιολογο για τις σύριγγες και με πήρε από το χέρι κ μου λέει λοιπόν για να μην αγχώνεσαι, από δω τις βγάζουμε κλπ. και μου έδειξε ο άνθρωπος την διαδικασία που ακολουθείται κάθε φορά.


Μου έγραψε ένας από τη θετική φωνή που ενεργοποιείται σε αυτά ότι το μηχανηματακι που σε τρυπάει είναι μιας χρήσης και ότι μετά τη χρήση μπλοκάρει και δρν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά. 
Αυτό που λες πάντως το σκεφτόμουν τις τελευταίες μέρες, να πάω από κει να κάνω μια κουβέντα μπας και ξέ αγχωθώ....
Αυτός πάντως με ξέ άγχωσε που μου είπε ότι μπλοκάρει και δεν χρησιμοποιείται ξανά....
Μακάρι να είναι έτσι....

----------


## lloullou00

Σίγουρα έτσι θα είναι. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάπως αλλιώς. Αλλά επειδή ξέρω πως είναι, έτσι απλά για να βγει τελείως από το μυαλό σου.

----------


## Sonia

Μιλάς για αυτό το πραγματάκι που σε τρυπάει μία βελόνα στο δάχτυλο για να σου πάρει δείγμα αίματος;
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά αυτό, μην το σκέφτεσαι καν.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μιλάς για αυτό το πραγματάκι που σε τρυπάει μία βελόνα στο δάχτυλο για να σου πάρει δείγμα αίματος;
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά αυτό, μην το σκέφτεσαι καν.


Ναι Σονια μου γι’αυτο μιλάω. 
Δεν μπορεί από κατασκευής του να χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά; Είναι έτσι η χρήση του;;;

----------


## Sonia

Ναι, έτσι είναι η κατασκευή του. Μην αγχώνεσαι τσάμπα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι, έτσι είναι η κατασκευή του. Μην αγχώνεσαι τσάμπα.


Αχ, μακάρι να είναι έτσι! Αυτό με καθησυχάζει....
Αν πραγματικά δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί 2η φορά.....

----------


## Sonia

Έμπαινε εδώ μία κοπέλα που νομίζω είναι νοσηλεύτρια, μακάρι να δει το θέμα και να σου πει πως λέγεται αυτό και να σου δώσει και καμια σοβαρή ιστοσελίδα να διαβάσεις, αλλά ναι, είμαι 100% σίγουρη ότι αυτό δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιείται.

----------


## Nefeli28

Ήταν ένα κίτρινο κυλινδρικό πραγματακι που με τρύπησε σαν συρραπτικο στο δάχτυλο και πήρε μια σταγόνα αίμα....

----------


## Nefeli28

> Έμπαινε εδώ μία κοπέλα που νομίζω είναι νοσηλεύτρια, μακάρι να δει το θέμα και να σου πει πως λέγεται αυτό και να σου δώσει και καμια σοβαρή ιστοσελίδα να διαβάσεις, αλλά ναι, είμαι 100% σίγουρη ότι αυτό δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιείται.


Μακάρι να το δει κάποιος όπως λες που να ξέρει από αυτά....

----------


## Nefeli28

Ας γράψει κάποιος νοσηλευτής που να ξέρει απ’αυτα. Η από τη διαδικασία του τσεκποιντ.....

----------


## Nefeli28

Μήπως έτυχε σε μένα να με τρυπήσουν με κάτι χρησιμοποιημένο; Παίζει τέτοια πιθανότητα;;;;
Νομίζω ότι θα τρελαθώ....

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά. Πιστεύω ότι με τρυπησαν με κάτι χρησιμοποιημένο. Δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω. Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω με τίποτα. Φοβάμαι μήπως κολλήσω τα παιδιά. Δεν ζω, θέλω να πεθάνω.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα.. Έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός.. Αν ήταν να πάθεις κάτι θα γινόταν. Σταμάτα να ασχολησε συνέχεια με το ίδιο πράγμα. Δεν σε βοηθάει δεν το βλέπεις; Οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν να κάνουν την δουλειά τους δεν θα έβαζαν κανένα άνθρωπο σε κίνδυνο. Ηρέμησε σε παρακαλώ και βάλε την λογική μπροστά.. Ξέρω πως είναι αυτό που περνάς και ότι κόλλησες εκεί δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Πρέπει όμως να βάλεις τα δεδομένα σου κάτω και να δεις τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει και να μην ασχολησε με το ΑΝ. Αν έγινε αυτό, αν έγινε το άλλο. Χάνεις στιγμές από την ζωή σου φτιάχνοντας υποθετικά σενάρια. Νομίζεις ότι έτσι θα προλάβεις το κακό.. Αυτό γίνεται με όλους όσους περνάνε την φάση σου. Φοβούνται τοσο τον θάνατο που προσπαθούν να βρουν τον εχθρό για να προλάβουν και που καταλήγουν; στο να μην ζουν και να ακολουθούν τους φόβους τους. Αν θες να συνεχίσεις έτσι τότε συνέχισε. Αλλιώς δώσε ένα χαστούκι του εαυτού σου και ξύπνα. Μη αφήνεις το μυαλό σου να σε οδηγεί. Εσύ έχεις τον έλεγχο και ξέρεις την αλήθεια.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλημέρα.. Έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός.. Αν ήταν να πάθεις κάτι θα γινόταν. Σταμάτα να ασχολησε συνέχεια με το ίδιο πράγμα. Δεν σε βοηθάει δεν το βλέπεις; Οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν να κάνουν την δουλειά τους δεν θα έβαζαν κανένα άνθρωπο σε κίνδυνο. Ηρέμησε σε παρακαλώ και βάλε την λογική μπροστά.. Ξέρω πως είναι αυτό που περνάς και ότι κόλλησες εκεί δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Πρέπει όμως να βάλεις τα δεδομένα σου κάτω και να δεις τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει και να μην ασχολησε με το ΑΝ. Αν έγινε αυτό, αν έγινε το άλλο. Χάνεις στιγμές από την ζωή σου φτιάχνοντας υποθετικά σενάρια. Νομίζεις ότι έτσι θα προλάβεις το κακό.. Αυτό γίνεται με όλους όσους περνάνε την φάση σου. Φοβούνται τοσο τον θάνατο που προσπαθούν να βρουν τον εχθρό για να προλάβουν και που καταλήγουν; στο να μην ζουν και να ακολουθούν τους φόβους τους. Αν θες να συνεχίσεις έτσι τότε συνέχισε. Αλλιώς δώσε ένα χαστούκι του εαυτού σου και ξύπνα. Μη αφήνεις το μυαλό σου να σε οδηγεί. Εσύ έχεις τον έλεγχο και ξέρεις την αλήθεια.


Έχεις δίκιο. Όλοι έχετε δίκιο. Το δικό μου το μυαλό είναι κολλημένο και δεν ξέρω πως θα ξεκολλησει. Παίρνω φάρμακα ρε γαμωτο. Έκανα 5 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία κι είμαι σε αυτά τα χαλια. 
Χάνω τη ζωή μου όπως ακριβώς το λες. Το ξέρω ότι την χάνω. Κάθομαι και τη βλέπω να περνάει μέσα σε έναν φρικαλέο φόβο. Είναι κόλαση αυτό που ζω. Δεν περιγράφεται αλλιώς. 
Μου λένε όλοι να μη φοβάμαι και ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Πως θα το πιστέψω αυτό;;;

----------


## george1520

Δεν χρειάζεται να πιστέψεις κάποιον. Απλά να δεις τα γεγονότα.. Ξέρεις ότι όλα είναι καλά και άδικα ανησυχείς.. Θεωρείς τώρα λογικό να κάθεσαι να αγχώνεσαι μην πάθεις κάτι και να χάνεις τις μέρες σου σκεπτόμενη αυτό; Για πόσες μέρες; για πόσο καιρό;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δεν χρειάζεται να πιστέψεις κάποιον. Απλά να δεις τα γεγονότα.. Ξέρεις ότι όλα είναι καλά και άδικα ανησυχείς.. Θεωρείς τώρα λογικό να κάθεσαι να αγχώνεσαι μην πάθεις κάτι και να χάνεις τις μέρες σου σκεπτόμενη αυτό; Για πόσες μέρες; για πόσο καιρό;


Μάλλον θα μπορούσα για πάντα να είμαι έτσι. Και να περάσω τη ζωή μου με αυτό. Ζω με τον φόβο αυτό για δεκαετίες. Αλλά τώρα με το τσεκποιντ απογειώθηκε.

----------


## george1520

Φοβάσαι μην πάθεις κάτι και πεθάνεις αλλά δεν ζεις. Ποια η ουσία; έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Φοβάσαι μην πάθεις κάτι και πεθάνεις αλλά δεν ζεις. Ποια η ουσία; έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ;


Το ψιλό σκέφτομαι. Αλλά πιο πολύ φοβάμαι μην κολλήσω τα παιδιά

----------


## george1520

Τι εννοείς;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τι εννοείς;


Ότι αν έχω hiv θα κολλήσω τα παιδιά μου. Εμένα δεν με νοιάζει να πεθάνω. Εκείνα δρν αντέχω να τα έχω κολλήσει εγω

----------


## Nefeli28

> Φοβάσαι μην πάθεις κάτι και πεθάνεις αλλά δεν ζεις. Ποια η ουσία; έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ;


Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα το κόλλημα μου; Η μεγαλύτερη φοβία είναι τα παιδιά...Από αυτό πως θα ηρεμήσω;;;

----------


## george1520

Καταλαβαίνω ναι. Αλλά για πες μου. Τα παιδιά σου θέλουν μια μητέρα ηρεμη που να τους παρέχει ένα ήρεμο περιβάλλον ή μια μητέρα συνεχώς τρομαγμένη μην γίνει το κακό;

----------


## lloullou00

Καλημέρα Νεφέλη. Κάνε αυτό που σου είπα. Βρες το θάρρος να ξαναπάς από κει (ξέρω, κι αυτό θάρρος θέλει). Εξήγησε τους, πεστους δεν είμαι καλά παιδιά, έχω φάει φρίκη. Κόλλησε το μυαλό μου. Είναι δικό μου θέμα καθαρά. Κι αν θες ρώτα σε ένα μικρό βιολογικό, ότι πήγες στο τσεκποιντ κ μετά σε έπιασε αυτή η φοβία. Πεστου αυτό το κίτρινο κυλινδρικό που με τρύπησε είναι μιας χρήσης? Έτσι κάνουν σε όλους?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλημέρα Νεφέλη. Κάνε αυτό που σου είπα. Βρες το θάρρος να ξαναπάς από κει (ξέρω, κι αυτό θάρρος θέλει). Εξήγησε τους, πεστους δεν είμαι καλά παιδιά, έχω φάει φρίκη. Κόλλησε το μυαλό μου. Είναι δικό μου θέμα καθαρά. Κι αν θες ρώτα σε ένα μικρό βιολογικό, ότι πήγες στο τσεκποιντ κ μετά σε έπιασε αυτή η φοβία. Πεστου αυτό το κίτρινο κυλινδρικό που με τρύπησε είναι μιας χρήσης? Έτσι κάνουν σε όλους?


Όταν έκανα την εξέταση και έφυγα, μετά από ένα μισάωρο ξαναγύρισα γιατί με είχε πιάσει αυτή η φρίκη ήδη και τους ρώτησα. Αν η βελόνα ήταν οκ και μιας χρήσης κλπ. Με κοίταξαν περίεργα και μου απάντησαν αυστηρά ότι σε κέντρο πρόληψης και εξέτασης για hiv δεν είναι δυνατόν κάτι να μην είναι μιας χρήσης.

----------


## Nefeli28

Με ποιο τρόπο θα σταματήσει το μυαλό μου να είναι κολλημένο; Πως θα το κάνω να σταματήσει να σκέφτεται αυτή την εμμονή;
Είπες george να βάλω κάτω τα δεδομένα και να δω την αλήθεια. Σε κάποια ψήγματα λογικής σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα μπορούσε σε ένα κέντρο πρόληψης και εξέτασης για τον hiv να κολλήσεις κάτι. Αλλά μετά φοβάμαι κι όλα γίνονται ένας φαύλος κύκλος. 
Έχω απογοητευτεί πολύ γιατί όλο αυτό έχει ξεκινήσει από τον Φεβρουάριο και σε λίγο θα κλείσει χρόνος. Κι εγώ με τόσα φάρμακα και είμαι σε αυτό το χαλι. 
Όχι ούτε τα παιδιά ούτε κανεις δεν είναι ωραίο να με βλέπει έτσι. Κοντεύω να χάσω τη δουλειά μου. Δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να πάω στη δουλειά. Με ρωτάνε κι εκει τι έχω...
Τι πρέπει να κάνω; Σας παρακαλώ ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος με όποια αυθορμητη σκέψη κι αν έχει για μένα....

----------


## lloullou00

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Α-Π-Ο-Λ-Υ-Τ-Α. φοβάμαι πως αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο άλλη μια εξέταση σε ένα διαγνωστικό κέντρο θα σε έκανε να ηρεμήσεις. Όσο λάθος κι αν είναι αυτό κ σε πάει πίσω στη θεραπεία. Όμως σκέψου, αυτά τα κέντρα φτιάχτηκαν για να ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο πως να προφυλαχθει και να σταματήσουν την εξάπλωση του ιού. Αυτός είναι ο βασικός σκοπός τους. Η ενημέρωση και η προφύλαξη. Εκεί πηγαίνει ο κόσμος γιατί είναι δωρεάν και ανώνυμα. Σίγουρα πηγαίνει μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό που υποψιάζεται γιαυτο, αλλά αυτοί είναι εκεί για να προφυλαξουν κ να ενημερώσουν τον κόσμο. Σκέψου αυτούς που δουλευουν όλη μέρα εκεί, δε θα κινδυνευαν πολύ περισσότερο οι ιδιοι αν ήταν τόσο επιπόλαιοι? Αν όντως δεν υπήρχαν κατάλληλα μέτρα, ασφάλεια και εχεμύθεια δε νομίζω να λειτουργούσα για πολύ τα τσεκποιντ κι απ'οσο ξέρω έχουν χρόνια που λειτουργούν...

----------


## george1520

Ίσως Νεφέλη είναι καιρός να ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό πρόβλημα και όχι με το αν έχεις κολλήσει κάτι. Συνήθως το μυαλό δημιουργεί ένα άλλο φανταστικό προβλημα (όπως εσένα τώρα) για να ασχοληθείς με αυτό που είναι πιο απλό από το να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που πραγματικά σε βασανίζει.. Ξέρεις, ξέρω, ξέρουμε ότι δεν κόλλησες κάτι. Άρα ούτε θα κολλήσεις τα παιδιά σου..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ίσως Νεφέλη είναι καιρός να ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό πρόβλημα και όχι με το αν έχεις κολλήσει κάτι. Συνήθως το μυαλό δημιουργεί ένα άλλο φανταστικό προβλημα (όπως εσένα τώρα) για να ασχοληθείς με αυτό που είναι πιο απλό από το να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που πραγματικά σε βασανίζει.. Ξέρεις, ξέρω, ξέρουμε ότι δεν κόλλησες κάτι. Άρα ούτε θα κολλήσεις τα παιδιά σου..


Μου το είπε και η ψυχολόγος όταν πηγαινα αυτό και μου φαίνεται πολύ κουλό. Γιατί καθόλου απλο δεν είναι το φανταστικό πρόβλημα που έχω δημιουργησει. Εμένα μου φαίνεται τεράστιο!! Τίποτα δηλ δεν το φτάνει.

----------


## george1520

Δεν είναι κουλό. Όταν θα συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό που σου λέω (και το είπε και η ψυχολόγος) θα γίνει πιο εύκολη και η ζωή σου. Από ότι κατάλαβα σταμάτησες να πηγαίνεις;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δεν είναι κουλό. Όταν θα συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό που σου λέω (και το είπε και η ψυχολόγος) θα γίνει πιο εύκολη και η ζωή σου. Από ότι κατάλαβα σταμάτησες να πηγαίνεις;


Ναι σταμάτησα να πηγαινω γιατί δεν με βοηθούσε. Το αντίθετο. Αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα διάστημα ηρεμίας από ψυχοθεραπεία και μέχρι τώρα με βοήθησε. Τρέχω από συνεδρία σε συνεδρία 5 χρόνια τώρα. 
Είμαι στη φάση να αποφασίσω αν θα δω ψυχίατρο για όλα. Και για τα φάρμακα και για ψυχοθεραπεία. Πιστεύω πως αυτό είναι το καλύτερο για μένα. Η ψυχοατρος μου έχει συστήσει κάποιον. Θα τον πάρω μάλλον να κλείσω ραντεβού.

----------


## george1520

Μου φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος που βρίσκεται σε άρνηση.. Πχ αυτό που σου είπε η τότε ψυχολόγος αμέσως το βάφτισες "κουλό" και δεν σκέφτηκες ότι πιθανόν ισχύει..

Εχεις γράψει στο φόρουμ (είμαι από κινητό και δεν μπορώ να δω) κάποιο θέμα που να αφορά την ζωή σου; προβληματισμούς; Για κάτι δύσκολο που έζησες;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μου φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος που βρίσκεται σε άρνηση.. Πχ αυτό που σου είπε η τότε ψυχολόγος αμέσως το βάφτισες "κουλό" και δεν σκέφτηκες ότι πιθανόν ισχύει..
> 
> Εχεις γράψει στο φόρουμ (είμαι από κινητό και δεν μπορώ να δω) κάποιο θέμα που να αφορά την ζωή σου; προβληματισμούς; Για κάτι δύσκολο που έζησες;


Όλη μου η παιδική εφηβική ηλικία με τους γονείς μου ήταν δύσκολη. Τοξική μάνα, ταλιμπανιστικη θρησκευτική οικογένεια και πολύ χειριστικες και τριτοκοσμικές καταστασεις.
Παντρεύτηκα νωρίς. Στα 26. Ο γάμος δεν πάει καλά. Έχουμε βρεθεί σε διάσταση, τώρα προσπαθούμε ξανά για χιλιοστή φορά να είμαστε μαζί. Δεν είναι κακος άνθρωπος ο σύζυγος, αλλά δεν μπορεί να εκφράσει συναισθημα, δεν είναι δοτικος και εγώ είμαι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Νιώθω συνεχώς την έλλειψη της αγάπης, της τρυφερότητας και της συντροφικότητας. Πολλή μοναξιά. 
Και μια αιώνια αίσθηση ελλειψης...

----------


## george1520

Αυτα είναι τα προβλήματα που δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις. Αυτά. Γιαυτό το μυαλό επιμένει σε ένα φανταστικό προβλημα το οποίο είναι πιο "απλό".
Και θες να σου πω γιατί. Λέμε ότι μπαίνει μια νοσοκόμα εδώ στο θέμα σου και πει Όλα καλά μη αγχώνεσαι και σου δώσει και 100 επιχειρήματα. Τι θα πεις εσύ μετά; "Αχ αποκλείεται, δεν ήταν εκεί, δεν ξέρει. Κι αν έγινε το λάθος κι αν κόλλησα; "
Λέμε ότι μπαίνει ένας από εκεί που πήγες και σε διαβεβαιώνει ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Τι θα κάνεις μετά; "Και αν μου λέει ψέματα; Σιγά μη παραδεχτούν ότι έκαναν λάθος". Αν δεν θες να βγεις από ένα σενάριο δεν θα βγεις ακόμη και αν εμφανιστεί ο θεος ο ίδιος μπροστά σου.
Η παιδικη μας ηλικία είναι η βάση για την μετέπειτα ζωή μας. Όταν αυτή καταστραφεί από τους ίδιους μας τους γονείς τότε η ζωή μας δεν θα είναι εύκολη.. Δεν θα εμπιστευτουμε ολοκληρωτικά ένα άνθρωπο, δεν θα αγαπήσουμε ποτέ τον εαυτό μας και πάντα θα ζούμε μέσα στην ανασφάλεια. Πάντα για όλα θα υπάρχει ένα "αλλά". Δούλεψε το κομμάτι που σε απασχολεί περισσότερο. Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου και δεν θα φοβάσαι τίποτα..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αυτα είναι τα προβλήματα που δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις. Αυτά. Γιαυτό το μυαλό επιμένει σε ένα φανταστικό προβλημα το οποίο είναι πιο "απλό".
> Και θες να σου πω γιατί. Λέμε ότι μπαίνει μια νοσοκόμα εδώ στο θέμα σου και πει Όλα καλά μη αγχώνεσαι και σου δώσει και 100 επιχειρήματα. Τι θα πεις εσύ μετά; "Αχ αποκλείεται, δεν ήταν εκεί, δεν ξέρει. Κι αν έγινε το λάθος κι αν κόλλησα; "
> Λέμε ότι μπαίνει ένας από εκεί που πήγες και σε διαβεβαιώνει ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Τι θα κάνεις μετά; "Και αν μου λέει ψέματα; Σιγά μη παραδεχτούν ότι έκαναν λάθος". Αν δεν θες να βγεις από ένα σενάριο δεν θα βγεις ακόμη και αν εμφανιστεί ο θεος ο ίδιος μπροστά σου.
> Η παιδικη μας ηλικία είναι η βάση για την μετέπειτα ζωή μας. Όταν αυτή καταστραφεί από τους ίδιους μας τους γονείς τότε η ζωή μας δεν θα είναι εύκολη.. Δεν θα εμπιστευτουμε ολοκληρωτικά ένα άνθρωπο, δεν θα αγαπήσουμε ποτέ τον εαυτό μας και πάντα θα ζούμε μέσα στην ανασφάλεια. Πάντα για όλα θα υπάρχει ένα "αλλά". Δούλεψε το κομμάτι που σε απασχολεί περισσότερο. Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου και δεν θα φοβάσαι τίποτα..


Με καταλαβαίνεις.... 
ακριβώς αυτά θα έλεγα και αυτά λέω. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν. Ο,τι και να μου έλεγαν/πουν εγώ θα πω κανεις δεν ήταν εκει και αυτοί που ήταν εκει και μου εκαναν την εξέταση μπορεί σε όλους να λειτουργούν καλά αλλά σε μένα να εκαναν κακό. Αυτό λέω και πιστεύω στην ουσία. 
Μια από τις δεκάδες φορές που πήρα τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή για το ειτζ, μου είπε μια κοπέλα: ο Θεος ο ίδιος να έρθει να σας πει ότι δεν έχετε τίποτα δεν θα τον πιστέψετε. 
Και τώρα εσυ μου λες το ίδιο.....

----------


## george1520

Εγώ είμαι η φωνή όλων χαχαχα..
Πίστεψε εμένα τότε. Που ούτε ήμουν εκεί, ούτε ξέρω πως γίνεται η όλη φάση. Σου λέω ότι δεν κόλλησες τίποτα και να μην ανησυχείς. Ξέρω πως είναι να σου καταστρέφουν την παιδική σου ηλικία, να σε κάνουν να μην εμπιστεύεσαι, να είσαι συνέχεια μέσα στην ανασφάλεια, να αναρωτιέσαι αν όντως αξίζεις, να πρέπει να είσαι δυνατός, σκληρός για να επιβιώσεις. Να θες συνέχεια επιβεβαίωση, να αμφιβάλεις και για τον αέρα που αναπνέεις, να λυγίζεις, να δίνεις και να μη παίρνεις αναγνώριση. Μπορώ να σου γράψω βιβλίο.. Και έρχεται η μέρα που το μυαλό αρχίζει και σε οδηγεί. Σου δημιουργεί φοβίες που πριν δεν είχες. Να σε αφήνει να ασχολησε με ένα θέμα και να επιμένει, να επιμένει και να μη κουράζεται. Οπότε σου λέω ότι εγώ μπορώ να νιώσω τον πόνο σου. Τον πραγματικό σου πόνο και όχι αυτόν που σου έφτιαξε το μυαλό σου και σου λέω ότι είσαι καλά και δεν έπαθες τίποτα! Εκεί δεν έπαθες τίποτα. Από την παιδική σου ηλικία όμως έπαθες πολλά.. Αν θες να ηρεμήσεις επικεντρώσου εκεί. Μόνο εκεί. Αγνόησε όλα όσα σου βάζει μπροστά το μυαλό σου. Δικό σου είναι. Κομμάτι σου! Εσύ θα το οδηγείς.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εγώ είμαι η φωνή όλων χαχαχα..
> Πίστεψε εμένα τότε. Που ούτε ήμουν εκεί, ούτε ξέρω πως γίνεται η όλη φάση. Σου λέω ότι δεν κόλλησες τίποτα και να μην ανησυχείς. Ξέρω πως είναι να σου καταστρέφουν την παιδική σου ηλικία, να σε κάνουν να μην εμπιστεύεσαι, να είσαι συνέχεια μέσα στην ανασφάλεια, να αναρωτιέσαι αν όντως αξίζεις, να πρέπει να είσαι δυνατός, σκληρός για να επιβιώσεις. Να θες συνέχεια επιβεβαίωση, να αμφιβάλεις και για τον αέρα που αναπνέεις, να λυγίζεις, να δίνεις και να μη παίρνεις αναγνώριση. Μπορώ να σου γράψω βιβλίο.. Και έρχεται η μέρα που το μυαλό αρχίζει και σε οδηγεί. Σου δημιουργεί φοβίες που πριν δεν είχες. Να σε αφήνει να ασχολησε με ένα θέμα και να επιμένει, να επιμένει και να μη κουράζεται. Οπότε σου λέω ότι εγώ μπορώ να νιώσω τον πόνο σου. Τον πραγματικό σου πόνο και όχι αυτόν που σου έφτιαξε το μυαλό σου και σου λέω ότι είσαι καλά και δεν έπαθες τίποτα! Εκεί δεν έπαθες τίποτα. Από την παιδική σου ηλικία όμως έπαθες πολλά.. Αν θες να ηρεμήσεις επικεντρώσου εκεί. Μόνο εκεί. Αγνόησε όλα όσα σου βάζει μπροστά το μυαλό σου. Δικό σου είναι. Κομμάτι σου! Εσύ θα το οδηγείς.


Σε ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ γι’αυτα σου τα λόγια...
Μιλάνε μέσα μου.

----------


## george1520

Μακάρι να βοήθησα κιόλας

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μακάρι να βοήθησα κιόλας


Ναι βοήθησες με όσα είπες. Ένιωσα πως κάποιος με καταλαβαίνει. Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω πολύ πράγμα μέσα μου που κουβαλάω από την παιδική ηλικία. Ελλείψεις πολλές, μη αναγνώριση όπως είπες, αίσθημα μειονεξίας, κενού και γενικά μια αίσθηση ότι δεν αξίζω.
Είναι πολύ κάπως όλα αυτά και ίσως μου προκαλούν αυτή τη φοβία που εχω. 
Την έχω από μικρή. Από όταν πρωτοάκουσα για το ειτζ. Ήμουν δέκα θυμάμαι, δεκαετία ‘90. Τότε νόμιζα ότι θα κολλαγα ακόμα και από τις κούκλες μου όταν φανταζόμουν ότι εκαναν σεξ...
Για να καταλάβεις για τι κόλλημα μιλάμε. 
Κάποια στιγμή αυτό ηρέμησε κάπως μέχρι που ξανάρθε καμία 15αρια χρόνια πριν, διογκώθηκε πολύ στις εγκυμοσύνες και τώρα έφτασε στο αποκορύφωμα. 
Πραγματικά το τερμάτισα. 
Είμαι τόσο κουρασμένη και απογοητευμένη....
Με αυτό τον μόνιμο φόβο σαν χατζαρα πάνω από το κεφάλι μου. 
Πιστεύεις ότι χρειάζομαι ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή;

----------


## george1520

Πιστεύω πως είναι καλό να αρχίσεις ψυχοθεραπεία και να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι εκεί πας για να βοηθησεις τον εαυτό σου.. Άρα θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον γιατρό αλλά και στο σπίτι. Οι ερωτήσεις που μας κάνουν εκεί είναι αυτές που μας βοηθάνε να δούμε τα πράγματα από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία και σιγά σιγα αρχίζουμε να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας. Αρχίζουμε και βλέπουμε τι είμαστε και σταματάμε να φοραμε τα γυαλιά των γονιών μας. Το πως μας κοίταξαν αυτοί ή μας κοιτάνε ακόμη δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και η πραγματικότητα.. Θα μου πεις Μα είμαι αίμα τους.. Και εγώ ή αλήθεια εκεί σκάλωνα χρόνια. Αν αυτοί που είμαι κομμάτι τους μου φέρθηκαν έτσι τότε γιατί να έρθει ένας ξένος να μου φερθεί διαφορετικα; Με τον χρόνο κατάλαβα πως είναι απλά δύο συναισθηματικά ανάπηροι.
Ο ψυχολόγος θα σου πει αν χρειάζεσαι χάπια και θα σε παραπέμψει σε ένα ψυχιατρο..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πιστεύω πως είναι καλό να αρχίσεις ψυχοθεραπεία και να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι εκεί πας για να βοηθησεις τον εαυτό σου.. Άρα θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον γιατρό αλλά και στο σπίτι. Οι ερωτήσεις που μας κάνουν εκεί είναι αυτές που μας βοηθάνε να δούμε τα πράγματα από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία και σιγά σιγα αρχίζουμε να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας. Αρχίζουμε και βλέπουμε τι είμαστε και σταματάμε να φοραμε τα γυαλιά των γονιών μας. Το πως μας κοίταξαν αυτοί ή μας κοιτάνε ακόμη δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και η πραγματικότητα.. Θα μου πεις Μα είμαι αίμα τους.. Και εγώ ή αλήθεια εκεί σκάλωνα χρόνια. Αν αυτοί που είμαι κομμάτι τους μου φέρθηκαν έτσι τότε γιατί να έρθει ένας ξένος να μου φερθεί διαφορετικα; Με τον χρόνο κατάλαβα πως είναι απλά δύο συναισθηματικά ανάπηροι.
> Ο ψυχολόγος θα σου πει αν χρειάζεσαι χάπια και θα σε παραπέμψει σε ένα ψυχιατρο..


Παίρνω ήδη χάπια εδώ και 8 μήνες σε ψυχίατρο. Απλά εκει πηγαινω μόνο γι αυτό. Τον ψυχολογο όπως σου ανέφερα τον σταμάτησα. Και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως πάω σε ψυχίατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτή. Μου σύστησε κάποιον ο ψυχίατρος. Ίσως πάω σε αυτόν. 
Ένα θέμα είναι τα χρήματα. Γενικά οι γιατροί παίρνουν πολλά και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ 80αρια κάθε βδομάδα....

----------


## george1520

Εγώ δίνω 60.. Είναι ακριβοί ναι.. Ψάξε μπας και βρεις κάποιον που να αξίζει σε καλύτερη τιμή..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εγώ δίνω 60.. Είναι ακριβοί ναι.. Ψάξε μπας και βρεις κάποιον που να αξίζει σε καλύτερη τιμή..


Σε ψυχολογο 60;
Μπορώ άραγε όταν κλείσω το ραντεβού να ρωτήσω τιμή από το τηλέφωνο για να ξέρω τι με περιμένει;

----------


## george1520

Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις πριν κλείσεις ραντεβού. Άμα κλείσεις και μετά σου πει τιμή τι να το κάνεις; λογικό είναι να ρωτάς για να αποφασίσεις αν θα πας.. Είναι αρκετά λεφτά και για κάθε βδομάδα.

----------


## Nefeli28

Το να ψάχνω η να συζητάω συνέχεια γι αυτό είναι λάθος θεωρείτε; 
Μήπως χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα; 
Έχω την αίσθηση όμως ότι αν για λίγο το βγάλω από τη σκέψη μου, θα εφησυχαστω κι αυτό θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο κακό που θα έχω κάνει....

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις πριν κλείσεις ραντεβού. Άμα κλείσεις και μετά σου πει τιμή τι να το κάνεις; λογικό είναι να ρωτάς για να αποφασίσεις αν θα πας.. Είναι αρκετά λεφτά και για κάθε βδομάδα.



Mπραβο george , πιστευω οτι πραματικα βοηθας αλλα μελη ....

----------


## Macgyver

διπλο μηνυμα , λαθος μου ....

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ειρωνικό το σχόλιο σου, αλλά ο george με έχει βοηθήσει με τις απαντήσεις του...

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ειρωνικό το σχόλιο σου, αλλά ο george με έχει βοηθήσει με τις απαντήσεις του...


Ποτε δεν ειρωνευομαι ...........................

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ποτε δεν ειρωνευομαι ...........................


Οκ τότε. Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## george1520

> Το να ψάχνω η να συζητάω συνέχεια γι αυτό είναι λάθος θεωρείτε; 
> Μήπως χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα; 
> Έχω την αίσθηση όμως ότι αν για λίγο το βγάλω από τη σκέψη μου, θα εφησυχαστω κι αυτό θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο κακό που θα έχω κάνει....


Το να συζητάς το ίδιο πράγμα συνέχεια δεν θα σε βοηθήσει να φύγεις από αυτό. Από την στιγμή που έχεις κάνει άπειρες συζητήσεις τώρα καλό είναι να το αποφεύγεις... Αν ασχολησε δεν θα βγεις ποτέ από εκεί.. Βρήκες γιατρό;

----------


## george1520

> Mπραβο george , πιστευω οτι πραματικα βοηθας αλλα μελη ....


 Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. Μακάρι όντως να βοηθώ.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Το να συζητάς το ίδιο πράγμα συνέχεια δεν θα σε βοηθήσει να φύγεις από αυτό. Από την στιγμή που έχεις κάνει άπειρες συζητήσεις τώρα καλό είναι να το αποφεύγεις... Αν ασχολησε δεν θα βγεις ποτέ από εκεί.. Βρήκες γιατρό;


Ναι. Έκλεισα ραντεβού με ψυχίατρο την ερχόμενη βδομάδα....

----------


## Nefeli28

Έχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι την ίδια φοβία με μένα. Διάβασα σε ξένα φόρουμ ότι φοβούνται μήπως κόλλησαν hiv σε τεστ που εκαναν με τη μέθοδο της σταγόνας αίματος από το δάχτυλο. Μην τυχόν αυτό που τους τρύπησε ήταν χρησιμοποιημένο. Άρα δεν είμαι εγώ η τρελή που το σκέφτομαι....
Φοβάμαι παρα πολύ. 
Τους απαντούσαν ότι οι πιθανότητες είναι μικρές. Όμως υπάρχουν πιθανότητες. 
Υπάρχουν σημαίνει κι ότι μπορεί να έχω hiv.... 
Νομίζω θα τρελαθώ από τον φόβο. Έχω εξαντληθεί.....

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη άκου με. Παρόλο που δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνω, για να μην τρελαθείς από την αγωνία σου, θα σου ξαναπώ για άλλη μια φορά ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου κι ότι είσαι υγιέστατη. Δεν παίζει με τίποτα, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κολλήσει κανείς ακόμα και υπό άλλες συνθήκες, όχι από το τσεκποιντ. Αυτοί που διάβασες πολύ πιθανόν να πάσχουν από ιψδ και αγχωδεις διαταραχές. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν σκέφτονται έτσι. Πάρε μισό ζαναξ και ηρέμησε. Μετά από τόσους μήνες, κάτι δε θα πήγαινε καλά. Εσύ είσαι υγιέστατη και τζάμπα βασανίζεσαι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη άκου με. Παρόλο που δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνω, για να μην τρελαθείς από την αγωνία σου, θα σου ξαναπώ για άλλη μια φορά ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου κι ότι είσαι υγιέστατη. Δεν παίζει με τίποτα, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κολλήσει κανείς ακόμα και υπό άλλες συνθήκες, όχι από το τσεκποιντ. Αυτοί που διάβασες πολύ πιθανόν να πάσχουν από ιψδ και αγχωδεις διαταραχές. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν σκέφτονται έτσι. Πάρε μισό ζαναξ και ηρέμησε. Μετά από τόσους μήνες, κάτι δε θα πήγαινε καλά. Εσύ είσαι υγιέστατη και τζάμπα βασανίζεσαι.


Δεν είμαι υγιεστατη. Έχω 2 μήνες τώρα που πονάει ο λαιμός μου κι έχω μπούκωμα. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Είχα πάρει αντιβίωση τον Οκτώβριο και μετά από κανα 20ημερο πάλι τα ίδια. Μου είχε κει η παθολόγος ότι μπορεί κάτι από τα 2 να μην με έπιανε η τα αντιβιοτικά η τα ψυχοφάρμακα. 
Αυτά δεν είναι συμπτώματα hiv? Αυτά είναι. Πονόλαιμος, αρρωστιλα κλπ

----------


## lloullou00

Όχι αυτά είναι συμπτώματα του χειμώνα που γίνεται χαμός από ιώσεις. Δλδ από ποτε το μπούκωμα και το συνάχι είναι ύποπτα?

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη πως είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## Nefeli28

Πιστεύω όλο και πιο πολύ ότι είμαι άρρωστη. Ότι έχω κολλήσει hiv από το τσεκποιντ. 
Ποιος θα με βοηθήσει πια; Δεν αντέχω τη ζωή μου...
Πάνε τόσοι μήνες σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Έφτασε Δεκέμβριος. Κοντεύει να τεκειωσει αυτή η χρόνια την οποία έχω περάσει ολόκληρη μέσα σε αυτό το πράγμα. Δεν έχω άλλες αντοχές.

----------


## george1520

Τι βοηθεια θες ακριβώς; να σου πούμε ότι είσαι αρρωστη;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τι βοηθεια θες ακριβώς; να σου πούμε ότι είσαι αρρωστη;


Γιατί μου επιτίθεσαι; Δεν ξέρω τι βοηθεια θελω. Έχω κουραστεί υπερβολικά. Ρωτάω εδώ πέρα αν είναι ασφαλές να έχει κάνει κάποιος την εξέταση εκει που πήγα. 
Μήπως χρειάζεται να πάω άλλου να εξεταστω ξανά;

----------


## george1520

Νεφέλη μου άκουσε με. Σου έχω μιλήσει με όλους τους τρόπους που ξέρω. Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά αυτό.. Κάποτε είναι καλό να μιλάς πιο αυστηρά μπας και συνέλθει ο άλλος. Ότι και να σου πούμε το ξέρεις ότι από εκεί δεν ξεκόλλας. Το παραδέχτηκες. Δώσε χρόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία που άρχισες και θα δεις πως το μυαλό θα φύγει από αυτό. Μη του δίνεις τροφή. Δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου..

----------


## Macgyver

> Νεφέλη μου άκουσε με. Σου έχω μιλήσει με όλους τους τρόπους που ξέρω. Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά αυτό.. Κάποτε είναι καλό να μιλάς πιο αυστηρά μπας και συνέλθει ο άλλος. Ότι και να σου πούμε το ξέρεις ότι από εκεί δεν ξεκόλλας. Το παραδέχτηκες. Δώσε χρόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία που άρχισες και θα δεις πως το μυαλό θα φύγει από αυτό. Μη του δίνεις τροφή. Δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου..


Πεστα , αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα .......οοι ιδιοι μα τις ιδιοπαθεισεις , παλι θαρθουν .......

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη μου άκουσε με. Σου έχω μιλήσει με όλους τους τρόπους που ξέρω. Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά αυτό.. Κάποτε είναι καλό να μιλάς πιο αυστηρά μπας και συνέλθει ο άλλος. Ότι και να σου πούμε το ξέρεις ότι από εκεί δεν ξεκόλλας. Το παραδέχτηκες. Δώσε χρόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία που άρχισες και θα δεις πως το μυαλό θα φύγει από αυτό. Μη του δίνεις τροφή. Δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου..


Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες. Η ίδια η διαταραχή είναι αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα, η αμφιβολία. Όλη η ιστορία εκει είναι....

----------


## george1520

Τότε δώσε χρόνο Νεφέλη.. Πρέπει να δουλέψεις το παρελθόν σου για να πάρεις τον έλεγχο του μυαλου σου πάλι. Τώρα σε οδηγεί. Αλλαααααα είναι κομμάτι σου.. Άρα εσύ του λες τι θα κάνει, όχι αυτό σε σένα. Και να ξέρεις ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. Εγώ μόνο έγκυος δεν σκέφτηκα ότι είμαι όταν φοβόμουν τα πάντα.. Εσενα το δικό σου μυαλό κόλλησε εκεί. Όταν ξεκολλήσει θα κολλήσει αλλού. Με την δουλειά που κάνεις με τον ειδικό θα έρθει η στιγμή που δεν θα κολλάει πουθενά.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τότε δώσε χρόνο Νεφέλη.. Πρέπει να δουλέψεις το παρελθόν σου για να πάρεις τον έλεγχο του μυαλου σου πάλι. Τώρα σε οδηγεί. Αλλαααααα είναι κομμάτι σου.. Άρα εσύ του λες τι θα κάνει, όχι αυτό σε σένα. Και να ξέρεις ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. Εγώ μόνο έγκυος δεν σκέφτηκα ότι είμαι όταν φοβόμουν τα πάντα.. Εσενα το δικό σου μυαλό κόλλησε εκεί. Όταν ξεκολλήσει θα κολλήσει αλλού. Με την δουλειά που κάνεις με τον ειδικό θα έρθει η στιγμή που δεν θα κολλάει πουθενά.


Μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες. Έχω κουραστεί παρα πολύ. Πάει ένας χρόνος πια που το βιώνω όλο αυτό σε τέτοιο μεγάλο βαθμό...

----------


## george1520

Πες του για ασκήσεις με την αναπνοη. Ανάσες. Έχει κι άλλες ασκήσεις.. Συζήτησε μαζί του και πες του να σου δείξει μια που θα σε βοηθήσει. Δεν ξέρω αν τις δίνουν τόσο νωρίς αλλά δοκίμασε.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πες του για ασκήσεις με την αναπνοη. Ανάσες. Έχει κι άλλες ασκήσεις.. Συζήτησε μαζί του και πες του να σου δείξει μια που θα σε βοηθήσει. Δεν ξέρω αν τις δίνουν τόσο νωρίς αλλά δοκίμασε.


Θα το ρωτήσω ναι...

----------


## Nefeli28

Ρε παιδιά δεν είναι δειλία να μη πηγαινω να εξεταστω να δω πως είναι η υγεία μου; 
Δεν πρέπει ν α ξέρω τι μου γίνεται τη στιγμή που έχω οικογένεια; Δεν είναι τρομερά ανεύθυνο να μην πηγαινω ξανά για εξέταση;;;;; Πειτε μου θα τρελαθώ

----------


## george1520

Πήγαινε να εξεταστεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πήγαινε να εξεταστεις.


Το εννοείς η με τρολαρεις;

----------


## george1520

Αν αυτό θα σε ηρεμήσει.. Να πας...

Αλλά σκέψου μετά μπορεί να ανοίξει νέος κύκλος.. Με το αν ήταν οκ αυτή η εξέταση.. Αν κόλλησες κτλ.. Μπορεί όμως όντως να ηρεμήσεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αν αυτό θα σε ηρεμήσει.. Να πας...
> 
> Αλλά σκέψου μετά μπορεί να ανοίξει νέος κύκλος.. Με το αν ήταν οκ αυτή η εξέταση.. Αν κόλλησες κτλ.. Μπορεί όμως όντως να ηρεμήσεις.


Μακάρι να ήξερα τι θα με ηρεμήσει....
Δεν ξέρω όμως

----------


## george1520

Η υπομονή και η δουλειά με τομ ψυχολόγο.αλλ ότι και να πω κόλλησε εκεί το μυαλό. Και εμένα κολλάει σε διάφορα πράγματα. Αλλά άμα αποφασίσω να ξεκολλήσω κόβονται μαχαίρι. Εσύ θες να ξεκολλήσεις;

----------


## elisabet

> Ρε παιδιά δεν είναι δειλία να μη πηγαινω να εξεταστω να δω πως είναι η υγεία μου; 
> Δεν πρέπει ν α ξέρω τι μου γίνεται τη στιγμή που έχω οικογένεια; Δεν είναι τρομερά ανεύθυνο να μην πηγαινω ξανά για εξέταση;;;;; Πειτε μου θα τρελαθώ


Νεφέλη θες να σου πω αλήθεια τι σκέφτομαι; Επειδή ζήτησες να πούμε ιδέες.
Νομίζω ότι τα παιδιά τα χρησιμοποιείς για δικαιολογία. Για τον εαυτό σου φοβάσαι μόνο και δεν φοβάσαι μήπως είσαι άρρωστη όπως σου είπε κι ο george , φοβάσαι να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτά που πρέπει στην ζωή σου.

Τα παιδιά σου μεγαλώνουν με μια μάνα που είναι μέσα στο άγχος και τους φόβους. Νομίζεις πως μεγαλώνουν καλά κι όπως πρέπει; Θεωρείς πως δεν τους μεταφέρεις το άγχος σου και τις φοβίες σου, όσο καλά κι αν νομίζεις πως τα κρύβεις;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη θες να σου πω αλήθεια τι σκέφτομαι; Επειδή ζήτησες να πούμε ιδέες.
> Νομίζω ότι τα παιδιά τα χρησιμοποιείς για δικαιολογία. Για τον εαυτό σου φοβάσαι μόνο και δεν φοβάσαι μήπως είσαι άρρωστη όπως σου είπε κι ο george , φοβάσαι να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτά που πρέπει στην ζωή σου.
> 
> Τα παιδιά σου μεγαλώνουν με μια μάνα που είναι μέσα στο άγχος και τους φόβους. Νομίζεις πως μεγαλώνουν καλά κι όπως πρέπει; Θεωρείς πως δεν τους μεταφέρεις το άγχος σου και τις φοβίες σου, όσο καλά κι αν νομίζεις πως τα κρύβεις;


Ελισαβετ μου θεωρώ πως τα παιδιά μου δυστυχώς ζουν κι αυτά μέσα στο άγχος και σε όλο αυτό που βιώνω εγώ. Μια συνεχόμενη κατάθλιψη. Και σίγουρα αντιλαμβάνονται τους φόβους μου και την σκατοκατασταση στην οποία βρίσκομαι. Δυστυχώς. 
Δεν έχω αυταπάτες.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Η υπομονή και η δουλειά με τομ ψυχολόγο.αλλ ότι και να πω κόλλησε εκεί το μυαλό. Και εμένα κολλάει σε διάφορα πράγματα. Αλλά άμα αποφασίσω να ξεκολλήσω κόβονται μαχαίρι. Εσύ θες να ξεκολλήσεις;


Ναι θέλω να ξεκολλησω. Γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο και σκέφτομαι πολλές φορές να βάλω τέλος στη ζωή μου για να ησυχάσω. 
Δυστυχώς δεν κόβεται μαχαίρι όπως λες η εμμονή μου. 
Γι αυτό σας ρωτάω ως απέξω που είστε μήπως πρέπει να εξεταστω; Μήπως κινδυνεύω; Μήπως είμαι δειλή;

----------


## george1520

Ότι και να σου πούμε θα ηρεμήσεις για λίγο και μετά πάλι το ίδιο. Θες να πας; πήγαινε. Θα ηρεμήσεις; πήγαινε.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ότι και να σου πούμε θα ηρεμήσεις για λίγο και μετά πάλι το ίδιο. Θες να πας; πήγαινε. Θα ηρεμήσεις; πήγαινε.


Αν ήμουν σίγουρη για οτιδήποτε θα το έκανα. Δεν είμαι όμως. Αυτή είναι η γαμοδιαταραχη. Η διαταραχή της αμφιβολίας. Όσοι το έχουν ξέρουν καλά σε τι αναφερομαι...
Όλοι μου λένε να μην πάω γιατί μετά θα αρχίσει νέος κύκλος....

----------


## fluffy cat

> Αν ήμουν σίγουρη για οτιδήποτε θα το έκανα. Δεν είμαι όμως. Αυτή είναι η γαμοδιαταραχη. Η διαταραχή της αμφιβολίας. Όσοι το έχουν ξέρουν καλά σε τι αναφερομαι...
> Όλοι μου λένε να μην πάω γιατί μετά θα αρχίσει νέος κύκλος....


Νεφέλη , καλημέρα . Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά μηνύματά σου που αφορούν στη φοβία σου σχετικά με τον ιό hiv. Καταρχάς , διαβάζοντας ο,τι έχεις γράψει, δεν πιστεύω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι είσαι οροθετική όπως φοβάσαι. Ωστόσο , επειδή φοβάσαι ιδιαίτερα ότι ίσως σε έχει τρυπήσει βελόνα που δεν ήταν μιας χρήσης ( πράγμα που εγώ προσωπικά αποκλείω ), νομίζω ότι η μόνη λύση είναι η εξής : βρες το κουράγιο και πήγαινε για μια τελευταία φορά σε ένα μικροβιολογικό εργαστήριο για να υποβληθεις σε εξέταση αντισωμάτων για το συγκεκριμένο ιό που φοβάσαι. Ζήτησε να ανοιχτεί μπροστά σου η βελόνα ώστε να είσαι σίγουρη εσύ η ίδια ότι όντως είναι μιας χρήσης και περίμενε έπειτα τα αποτελέσματα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι αρνητικά, όπως όλες οι προηγούμενες σχετικές εξετάσεις έδειξαν . Εφόσον λάβεις το αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμείς, προσπάθησε να μην ξαναασχοληθεις με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## Marymak

Νεφέλη μου γλυκιά διαβάζω τα μηνύματα σου και στεναχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ. Έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή, έχω περάσει από όλες τις φάσεις, κάθε φορά να έχω και κάτι διαφορετικό με το μυαλό μου. Κορίτσι μου δεν έχεις τίποτα. Να μην ξανά πας για εξετάσεις, όλα είναι στο μυαλουδακι σου. Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί έχω περάσει τα ίδια και περνάω, δε φεύγει αλλά μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό και να το διώχνεις. Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να σου απαντήσω σε αυτό γιατί σε καθησυχαζω προσωρινά αλλά θα ξανά αρχίσει το ίδιο τέρατακι να δουλεύει στο μυαλό σου,αλλα άκου τα λόγια μου και μετά από αυτό ΣΤΑΜΆΤΑ. Σε τέτοια εργαστήρια δεν προκειται ποτέ να κολλήσεις τίποτα. Οι άνθρωποι δε θέλουν να μπουν φυλακή για μια βελόνα η ένα μηχανηματάκι που γιαυτους δεν κοστίζει τίποτα. Επίσης θέλω να βάλεις καλά στο μυαλό σου ότι ο ιος του aids ζει στο περιβάλλον, λιγότερο από ένα λεπτό, μετά τέλος ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ. Οπότε ούτε σε βελόνα πάνω θα ζούσε ούτε πουθενά. Ξέρεις πολύ καλά και η ίδια ότι αυτό που λες δεν είναι αληθινό. Δεν σου αρέσει να σε θεωρούν άρρωστη το ξέρω. Ούτε να σε λυπούνται. Αυτά τα λεφτά που θες να δώσεις για να κάνεις εξετάσεις πήγαινε πάρε δώρα στα παιδάκια σου να περάσετε όμορφα χριστουγεννα γιατί σου αξίζει να περάσεις όμορφα Χριστούγεννα και σε σένα και στα παιδάκια σου. Αντε να δουν τη μανούλα τους χαρούμενη. Μην ξανά ρωτήσεις τίποτα καμία άλλη γνώμη, η ζωή είναι έξω με τα παιδιά όχι μέσα σε υπολογιστές ψάχνοντας για αρρώστιες. Θα περάσουν τα χρόνια θα ξυπνήσουμε μια μέρα χωρίς δόντια (από τα γεράματα) και θα λέμε τι κάναμε χαχαχ. Είσαι υγιέστατη, αντε μια αγκαλιά στα μωρά σου, βάλε μουσική, χορέψτε, γελάστε, αυτό περιμένουν. Όσο για τις σκέψεις που θα έρθουν ο γέροντας παΐσιος έλεγε, άσε τον σκύλο να γαβγίζει. Βούλωσε στόματα που μπορεί να κοροιδεψαν η είπαν κάτι κακό για σένα, γίνε άλλος άνθρωπος απο σήμερα. Αντε καλές γιορτές!!

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη τι έκανες τελικά?

----------


## lloullou00

Παιδιά έχουμε κανένα νέο από την Νεφέλη? Δε μπορώ να στείλω π.μ. και δεν εχει γραψει για μέρες...

----------

